# Opinion on these setups?



## redecocav (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright I have been looking around and I think I found some decent stuff to choose from for the wife and myself. Now keep in mind that we are beginners (only been once) and I am not looking to spend a ton of money. Also we will pretty much be on the groomers and maybe adventure off to the pow someday off in the future. Opinions? Suggestions?

Wife: 5'4", 120lbs, 5.5-7 boot, regular footed, all mountain
Board: Nitro Lectra 149cm (camber), Alibi Rouge 149cm (cam), Aperture Cosmo 148cm (rocker)
Binding: Flow Flite 2W, Flow Muse, Union Flite, Rome Madison, Burton Citizen
Boot: Burton Mint, DC Scout, 32 Prion, 32 Exus


Me: 5'11", 180lbs, 10.5-11 boot, regular footed, all mountain
Board: Alibi Motive 160cm (cam), Nitro Prime Propaganda 158cm (cam) Alibi Sicter 158cm(rocker)
Binding: Burton Custom, Union Force, Union DLX, GNU Street, Flow Quattro
Boot: Burton Ruler, Burton Moto, Burton Invader, DC Phase, 32 Exus, 32 Summit,



On a side note I just bookmarked this page LOL...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Stop looking at boards from fucking Zumiez.


----------

